# Rank Team USA - 21st Century



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Is Team USA 2006 better than 2002 and 2004?

2002 WC team - all-star team
Reason of Loss: bad coaching (per Barkley)

2004 Olympics team - TD, AI, Wade, LeBron, Melo, Amare
Reason of Loss: Lack of Talents (per Tom Tolbert)

2006 WC team
Looks better, but has zero advantage over France, Argentina, Serbia, Spain and Germany.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> Is Team USA 2006 better than 2002 and 2004?
> 
> 2002 WC team - all-star team
> Reason of Loss: bad coaching (per Barkley)
> ...


They are a BETTER basketball team, but their are so many other teams out their capable of beating us. The results may not show, but they are a better basketball team.


----------



## theflyballa (Aug 8, 2006)

Without Kobe, all bets are off. The United States could end up with the bronze again.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

I would have LOVED to see what Kobe can or would do against international competition...
I think he can avg like 17 ppg (since so many stars) and lead the team to gold.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Maybe, just maybe, Kobe is joining the Italian team.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Is Team USA 2006 better than 2002 and 2004?
> 
> 2002 WC team - all-star team
> Reason of Loss: bad coaching (per Barkley)
> ...


Serbia got screwed, they got a new coach pretty much, won't do much. Argentina won't place in the top 3|4 imo. Spain and France will be tought but you forget possibly the toughest team as they showed they can stick with the US, Brazil!


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

We'll get a better idea after the US plays Lithuania tonight. I didn't think the USA team was particularly impressive early against PR or China ... and then Brazil really hung around. This team is better than the last one but I still think they are vulnerable. The other teams just play so much better as "teams" than we do. Brazil ran some great plays against our zone and our guys just aren't used to playing against real zones.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Serbia got screwed, they got a new coach pretty much, won't do much. Argentina won't place in the top 3|4 imo. Spain and France will be tought but you forget possibly the toughest team as they showed they can stick with the US, Brazil!



What gives you the idea Argentina doesn't medal?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

bball2223 said:


> What gives you the idea Argentina doesn't medal?


 Just that the olympics was a fluke and most if not all the players will be too cocky like the US was during the olympics. Plus, we saw what Brazil is capable of, France got tons better with experience to M. Pietrus, Parker, Diaw,F. Pietrus, Petro, Gelable, etc.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

qross1fan said:


> Just that the olympics was a fluke and most if not all the players will be too cocky like the US was during the olympics. Plus, we saw what Brazil is capable of, France got tons better with experience to M. Pietrus, Parker, Diaw,F. Pietrus, Petro, Gelable, etc.


Honestly, Argentina won't be cocky there was an article on here a little while ago saying how focused Manu and the Argentinian's were. They will medal.


----------



## wilwn (Dec 10, 2005)

impossible to tell, since the real games haven't even begun.


----------



## xavisxavis (Apr 2, 2005)

I'm surprized that no one has responded to Ballscientists post about Kobe joining the Italian team.


----------



## Steez (Nov 28, 2002)

xavisxavis said:


> I'm surprized that no one has responded to Ballscientists post about Kobe joining the Italian team.


Whats the point?


----------



## donkihot (Apr 28, 2006)

Serbia is building team for european championship,they are too young and inexperinced.Spain,usa and argentina are big favourites.spain particulary because they play very good as a team.usa has all the talent in the world,i just hope that they can work as a unit and come on top.

otherwise,i'm cheering for serbia...i hoping for them to come out of group stage and some great games from miličić :clap:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

xavisxavis said:


> I'm surprized that no one has responded to Ballscientists post about Kobe joining the Italian team.



What would be the point? It ain't happening. Kobe makes millions of dollars a year on US-based endorsements. I'm sure there would be a little backlash if he dumped the US team, which he agreed to play for, to go to the Italian team.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

Ballscientist said:


> Maybe, just maybe, Kobe is joining the Italian team.


WTF? Kobe's Italian? If not, WTF, why Italy?


----------

